# Screw bulbs / bayonet bulbs



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Why the fuck can't we have just one type of bulb? Every wanking time a bulb goes, I find a similar one (in this case a spot light in the kitchen) only to find I've bought the bayonet bulbs instead of the screw bulb.

For fucks sake, life should not have these complications.
[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've got 12 lights in my hallway where the bulbs can only be bought in shops where you're not called "Mike Bailey". If you are then you pay loads of dough and wait 72 weeks for delivery. Those bulbs are thick, screwable and expensive......


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What's worse is that there are 1 sizes of screw bulbs and 2 sizes of bayonet bulbs. Guess whose house has a combination of all?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> What's worse is that there are 1 sizes of screw bulbs and 2 sizes of bayonet bulbs. Guess whose house has a combination of all?


Whose? ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

HRmmmmm.....Q. How many Ravens does it take to change a light bulb......?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Whose? ;D


Sorry nick. I forgot that stating the obvious was your specialist subject


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

> Those bulbs are thick, screwable and expensive......


Smirk ;D

It is the work of Satan / Ikea. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

This thread is coincidental ... I have just come home with 4 x 60w bulbs, 4 x 40w, 2 x 25w and 2 x 12w all from me fav shop woollies . Thought I'd stock up .


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> This thread is coincidental ... I have just come home with 4 x 60w bulbs, 4 x 40w, 2 x 25w and 2 x 12w all from me fav shop woollies . Thought I'd stock up .


You bought some light bulbs for fun?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> You bought some light bulbs for fun?


LOL YEP! ;D And it takes more than 2 of us to change them too


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The house I bought three years ago has six different physical sizes and fitments required to change bulbs. The spare room is filled with bulbs.

In fact, I've never been able to find a spare for one of the fittings (small bayonet fitting but a candle bulb is too tall...)

Paul


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

WTF?

I installed 8 small halogen eyeball lights in my kitchen ( did you see the photo??). The bulbs blow every couple of months and cost about Â£7 each! They tend to go in 2 or 3's and have to be removed with a kitchen fork.

There beat that!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> WTF?
> 
> I installed 8 small halogen eyeball lights in my kitchen ( did you see the photo??). The bulbs blow every couple of months and cost about Â£7 each! They tend to go in 2 or 3's and have to be removed with a kitchen fork.
> 
> There beat that!


In my kitchen there are 6 "long" lights (don't know the proper name) that go every month or so and cost a fortune. I've actually found that if you leave them on indefinitely they last longer. Only obvious problem is that they're always on. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I installed 8 small halogen eyeball lights in my kitchen ( did you see the photo??). The bulbs blow every couple of months and cost about Â£7 each! They tend to go in 2 or 3's and have to be removed with a kitchen fork.


If I was you, I'd check the wiring and transformer are working correctly. Either your electrical installer, or you, if you did it yourself, appear to have fucked up the installation somewhat. I, too, have halogen lights in my kitchen. They last ages........



> In my kitchen there are 6 "long" lights (don't know the proper name) that go every month or so and cost a fortune. I've actually found that if you leave them on indefinitely they last longer.


Same goes for you... if they are flourescent tubes, they have a "starter" and a "long" tube as you describe. I ran one of these, permanently on for 12 hours a day (on a timer switch) for over 2 years without a problem. If I was you, I'd check they are installed correctly and have the right "starter"......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And as for the rest of you....

Take 5 mins to stroll around your house... (10 mins if you are PJ or Head_Ed)

On a notepad, under a separate heading for each room, list the type of lightfitting, the type of bulb (including fitting, wattage and colour)....

Keep a cardboard box in a cupboard containing a selection of replacement bulbs, together with the list you have written out detailing which bulbs belong in which room.

When one blows, replace from "stock", then add the item to your shopping list for replacement next time you go to Asda, Tesco, Safeway, Sainsbury, Lidl, Ikea, B&Q, Homebase or where the fuck you buy your bulbs from........

When you unpack your shopping, "hey presto", you now have full "stock" of replacements yet again.....

Easy really. I can't believe you lot at times...... I'm surprised some of you can find the fucking front door to get out to work in the mornings... honestly, what a bunch of incompetents!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oooooo hark at him everyone..............wanker :-X


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> And as for the rest of you....
> 
> Take 5 mins to stroll around your house... (10 mins if you are PJ or Head_Ed)
> 
> ...


Thanks Tim. I hadn't thought of that! :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Thanks Tim. I hadn't thought of that! Â :


Well perhaps you should reorganise your spare room, throw out or give away any bulbs which don't fit your newly created list of "required" bulbs, then go shopping for some other missing spares. If you can't find exactly what you need, try asking in a DIY shop or specialist light-fitting shop, and you should be able to get spare bulbs for your rather unusual sounding fitment.....

Another JampoTT top tip: When you buy a new lamp or light fitting, simply write down the details (on your new list!) of the bulb you fit when you first install it, and "hey presto", your list is kept magically uptodate.....


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Tim's Top Tips

When your terracota paint and matching border is looking tired and you fancy a bit of wood chip or anaglypter wallpaper here's another Tim Top Tip! First line the bucket with a carrier bag before mixing the paste. If you don't finish in one day simply tie the bag off and the glue remains fresh for another day. When you have finished, stand back and admire your handiwork and then throw the bag and any remaining glue away to reveal a clean bucket all ready for washing the car! :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

eh? WTF are you on about?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> Easy really. I can't believe you lot at times...... I'm surprised some of you can find the fucking front door to get out to work in the mornings... honestly, what a bunch of incompetents!


I go out to work through the back door. However, as the back light bulb has blown, I walk round to the front door if I come home after dark. I would change it, but its a screw fitting and I've run out of those...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> And as for the rest of you....
> 
> Take 5 mins to stroll around your house... (10 mins if you are PJ or Head_Ed)
> 
> ...


Women normally think like this!

But I agree with the above too.

What I find strange is that light bulbs in the UK last a lot less than in the continent! Could it be the higher voltage that we have here?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> What I find strange is that light bulbs in the UK last a lot less than in the continent! Could it be the higher voltage that we have here?


Bollocks they do.

Anyway we have the same voltage as the rest of them now (230V)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> eh? WTF are you on about?


I dunno :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I changed the light bulb in my fridge last month. I wish I'd posted about my escapades then. 

PS When we bought this house, the previous owners took all the light bulbs with them. How mean is that?


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> I changed the light bulb in my fridge last month. Â I wish I'd posted about my escapades then.
> 
> PS When we bought this house, the previous owners took all the light bulbs with them. Â How mean Â is that?


When we moved into our current house the donkey-fuckers who moved out didn't just take the bulbs, they took the whole fitting. I'd understand if they were expensive fittings, but no they were the standard white plastic pendants. So thanks to them we had total darkness for our first night in the house (and they are probably wondering why we haven't forwarded ANY of their post , because of course they were too tight to pay the Â£20 to the post office, and just left us an address to send their stuff on). Fucking fuckers.

One silver lining was a quick trip to Homebase for a job lot of pendants and an afternoon with a screwdriver (+pencil behind ear) later, we were back in business and are now a *100% bayonet* household. Can anyone beat that?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I go out to work through the back door.


How very quaint, and (dare I say it) "Northern" of you


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

And WTF are those halogen, don't touch the glass things all about, how are you s'posed to put them in the fitting then?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> When we moved into our current house the donkey-fuckers who moved out didn't just take the bulbs, they took the whole fitting. I'd understand if they were expensive fittings, but no they were the standard white plastic pendants. So thanks to them we had total darkness for our first night in the house (and they are probably wondering why we haven't forwarded ANY of their post , because of course they were too tight to pay the Â£20 to the post office, and just left us an address to send their stuff on). Fucking fuckers.
> 
> One silver lining was a quick trip to Homebase for a job lot of pendants and an afternoon with a screwdriver (+pencil behind ear) later, we were back in business and are now a *100% bayonet* household. Can anyone beat that?


Same thing happened to my in-laws when they moved back from Switzerland - the removal men just cut off all the fittings with pliers, and they didn't realise until they unpacked several weeks later! So it may not have been their fault.

On the post front, I took their post down to the solicitor who had acted for them on the sale, she packed up and posted it onto them with a monthly invoice for her services....

Didn't take long for them to sort the PO out after that!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> PS When we bought this house, the previous owners took all the light bulbs with them. Â How mean Â is that?


Very mean and illegal too :


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

This is a fecking great thread 
It's got lightbulbs, people who can't find their way out of the house, postmen, solicitors, DIY tips. 
Class.
Fecking loving it.

I work for a lighting company but haven't a clue why we have BC (BAYONET CAP) or ES (EDISON SCREW) lamps. But who gives a fuck. It's so entertaining. 
Honestly!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So how come mazda make cars and light bulbs? Do mazda cars have mazda light bulbs?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Just fixed it. Placed an order with lightbulbs-direct.com for 2 of every bulb in my house!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Just fixed it. Placed an order with lightbulbs-direct.com for 2 of every bulb in my house!


Don't forget to write a list and keep it with all the spares!!!

Life changing old nag, ain't I?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

They keep the list online for me... Cool!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> Just fixed it. Placed an order with lightbulbs-direct.com for 2 of every bulb in my house!


Bloody hell. You are a life-saver. Just when I thought I was going to have to go down JampoTT's mega-organised (some would say anal) route, this website arrives. You are the man. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> JampoTT's mega-organised (some would say anal) route


Oi.... noone goes down my anal route without asking VERY nicely first!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oi.... noone goes down my anal route without asking VERY nicely first!


Does this includes Vlastan too? ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Just fixed it. Placed an order with lightbulbs-direct.com for 2 of every bulb in my house!


I hope they are good at packaging!! I also hope that the delivery people will observe the "fragile" sticker on the box!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> So how come mazda make cars and light bulbs? Do mazda cars have mazda light bulbs?


Mazda cars have Ford light bulbs ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> I hope they are good at packaging!! I also hope that the delivery people will observe the "fragile" sticker on the box!!


I'm sure they will be. If lightbulbs can be delivered to Tesco or Homebase intact, I'm sure they can make it to my house...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

My new Sig pic shows a lovely example of a glass "Star" shaped light fitment. Â

It has a little door which you have to open to remove the bulb, great fun!
Though I can't remember what wattage it is, I think its a bayonet fitting.

( a larger picture can be found by clicking here http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/barel ... anding.jpg) Enjoy Â :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sweet! ;D

This way you keep the bulb dust free!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> My new Sig pic shows a lovely example of a glass "Star" shaped light fitment. Â
> 
> It has a little door which you have to open to remove the bulb, great fun!
> Though I can't remember what wattage it is, I think its a bayonet fitting. Â
> ...


........_frantically digs in archive for picture of chandelier_

but comes up with a nice boat picture instead. ;D ;D










Now 8)I do need a set of nav light bulbs for the blue rib in the background....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Very weird inflatables! They are trying to look like cars and totally different that the ones you see in the Greek seas.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Very weird inflatables! They are trying to look like cars and totally different that the ones you see in the Greek seas.


Your idea of inflatables is something pervy and very greeky ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Your idea of inflatables is something pervy and very greeky Â ;D


You took the words right out of my mouth abi


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Sweet! Â ;D
> 
> This way you keep the bulb dust free! Â


Yes it one of my favorites


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yes it one of my favorites


It is quite cute BG.

Is that seagrass (coire?) matting down on your corridor? Â We have that on the stairs and in hall - it seems to fill the hoover up every time. Â I'm sure it's going to go bald before it wears out. Â Red wine does not come out - it's awful for spillages.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm It's seagrass not coir, which is much coarser and made from coconut hair, whereas seagrass comes from grass grown in the sea, so I beleive. Coir is a bit prickly without ones slippers on.

Staining? yes. Cat sick is very diffiicult to remove from either matting and I'm yet to find a "Stain Devil" for feline barf.

Nice shed BTW.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> Posted by: ^Abi^ Posted on: Sep 12th, 2003, 1:08am
> on Sep 11th, 2003, 7:42pm, phil wrote:So how come mazda make cars and light bulbs? Do mazda cars have mazda light bulbs?
> 
> Mazda cars have Ford light bulbs


They are made in Canada


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Simple, dont have the crappy Bayonet bulbs at all. They are a pain in the arse anyhow!

Mine are a mixture of 12v Halogen, 240v Halogen (small ones, fecking expensive!) and Screw Fix......

When are we going to get the European 2 pin plugs, Im fed up of using a screwdriver to push in the Earth every time I plug things in!

J


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> In fact, I've never been able to find a spare for one of the fittings (small bayonet fitting but a candle bulb is too tall...)
> 
> Paul


I was in Sainsburys at the weekend and thought of you (Scarey ) They sell small globe bayonet fitting bulbs of 40w.

You shall now be able to read Max Power in the smallest room.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Gary, but by spending Â£60 at lightbulbsdirect.com I now have 2 of every bulb in the house and they keep a list where I can name them things like 'front porch'

I could get small globe bulbs but it also has a smaller bayonet as well. Sod's Law is that I found them in B&Q a week later!

Back to MaxPower (or even worse, Performance Vauxhall!)

Paul


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Performance Vauxhall - surely there is no thing?

As for lightbulbs - our old Firdge (bought new) used to go through lightbulbs about once a month. And our new house has halogen lights on all three floors - until we found that the homebase basic ones did the same job, it was costing us about Â£9 a bulb.

And with around 30 of them in the house it could have proved expensive.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I have 6 bulbs in my bedroom. One of these bulbs blew at the weekend. Fascinating. Is it a BC or ES? I'm afraid a can't satisfy your bulb-curiosity because I haven't looked yet.

Perhaps we could discuss the likelihood of it being one or the other... :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> I have 6 bulbs in my bedroom. One of these bulbs blew at the weekend. Fascinating. Is it a BC or ES? I'm afraid a can't satisfy your bulb-curiosity because I haven't looked yet.
> 
> Perhaps we could discuss the likelihood of it being one or the other... :


Sweepstake?


----------

